# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 13)



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not. 
Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....




What’s your favorite kind of wood to work with? And why...







**Rules***
There is no minimum post requirement.
Pimples, woodticks and doctors are welcome to post an answer.
And of course Henry and the bald guy too...
*

*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 22, 2015)

Wow, QOTW before 7:00 am? Last week I waited until after 9:30...

I don't have a favorite to work with. 

There's a few I don't like to work, would they be acceptable answers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2015)

I was in rough shape last week...this week I can't sleep. Been up since 2!


----------



## Brink (Mar 22, 2015)

Understood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 22, 2015)

In making pens, I have a few favorites - but Thuya Burl is probably the top of that list.

For flatwork, I'd say Walnut, Cherry, and Maple from my experiences so far. I'm not the biggest fan of working with oak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 22, 2015)

Butternut. It works reasonably easy, it smells wonderful, and in my opinion it's gorgeous when finished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 22, 2015)

I think walnut-maybe big leaf or cherry-what the heck, my favorite is the one I am working with!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Mar 22, 2015)

Gotta go with mesquite. It's beautiful, relatively easy to work and withstands the elements very well. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 22, 2015)

Two for me, Walnut and any kind of Maple. Love the smell of Walnut when you work it. Love the magic of how it pops when you put a finish on it, just magical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 22, 2015)

As a pen turner, my favorite is tied between Yellow Cedar Burl and Olive wood. They are beautiful, smell nice and are easy to finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2015)

My favorite ones off the top of my head are mesquite, honeylocust, bois d' arc, walnut, maple, ERC, catalpa, cherry . . . . 

There's more but those are all local except the maple & cherry. I do love working with just about any and all exotics except snakewood but after @woodintyuuu has been schooling me on it I'm much less fearful of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 22, 2015)

although i hate the smell of it and hate the stringy nature of it and hate that it finishes badly and i hate just about everything there is to it : i would have to say the Box elder i get from @Kevin The reason is it is the smell of money!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2015)

Now that is hilarious Cliff!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 22, 2015)

Free wood

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes.

There are a couple I can't work with because they cause respiratory distress but in general if it's wood, it's good. It depends on what I'm trying to do, the goal I'm trying to accomplish. For flat work I really like cherry and quilted maple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## thrainson (Mar 25, 2015)

Maple, aromatic cedar, and walnut.
I love the color and smell of the walnut and cedar, and the way maple feels and finishes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 25, 2015)

HRB, Amboyna cuz they smell nice and sure are pretty when finished. Buckeye Burl because it sands easy, very unique and varied coloring and finishes very nice! DIW(B) cuz it smells (NOT).  Very unigue patterns and really pops when finished .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 25, 2015)

I love the diversity here....


----------

